# Waders



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I am needing to buy some waders. And i am looking at the cabelas three forks kind, i like the price and the customer service there. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat350005&id=0000596 So any thoughts or suggestions for waders?
Thanks _(O)_


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you partial to ones with a built in boot? If not, you can get some Stearns ones from Costco for around $60. They aren't as nice as the cabela's brand ones, but they'll get the job done without breaking the bank.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

No i am planning on getting the stocking foot ones.
I think i saw the ones at costco. Didn't know what to think of them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Metal_fish....I went with the 'waist highs'....I don't like the pull or tug I get around, and on my shoulders from the suspenders. I'm so short I wouldn't dare go too deep into the water anyway...

Kind of pricey, but I enjoy them and they work well for me.. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

.45, I just picked up some guide weight waist high's from Cabela's the other day and haven't used them yet. How do you like them?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> .45, I just picked up some guide weight waist high's from Cabela's the other day and haven't used them yet. How do you like them?


I like 'em because I can wear my levi's under them without any restraint. On a pontoon, there is no restriction, as far as tugging or pulling. The waist line is flexable enough I can still get my keys and wallet out without pulling my pants down. And.....it's not such a big deal when mother nature calls... 

btw....no leaks or rips yet, I've had them for about one year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

With waders- and I have tried many over the years- I think more than any item I have ever used in the outdoor dept.- you get what you pay for period. You buy cheap you get cheap - I'm not saying go pay $500 for a pair of waders but for less than $40.00 I bet you get less than 20 days of enjoyment.


----------



## RKD5 (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate to get them I had a pair of cabela's waders that I used for about 4 years before I got a hole in the crotch, which at that point I sent them in and requested a bigger size and recieved a new pair within a week. Cabela's customer service is top notch if you have an issue with them you can take them back and they will refund you or give you a new pair no questions asked.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a big issue, you may want to try them on. If they do not have a lining on the inside, they may not slide on as well. Very easy to resolve, you just have to roll the waders down to the boots, slide your feet in and pull them on. If they have a lining in them, they will slide on very easy.

A $50 pair will get a hole in them just as easy as a $500 pair.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

My cabelas waders began leaking after two years, I felt like they should have lasted longer than that. I think I spend around $150 on them, maybe thats how long a 150 dollar pair lasts??

My question is (sorry to add to the post but I hope this adds to what your shooting for) what do you guys do to make them last longer/care for them?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The above listed waders are not a breathable wader. At the end of the day when you take them off your clothes wil be soaking wet from perspiration. The same thing happens with neoprene waders. I would step up and get the most affordable breathable you can find. I think the Bluestream wader goes for around $75 buck which isn't that much more and you will be A LOT more happier with your purchase. You aren't going to get a super durable pair of waders for that price, but its a lot better than getting wet!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Flyguy7.....the sales pitch says differently ....I've never sweat in mine...

Additional Info 
• Tech Specs 
• Materials 
• Buyer's Guide 
Looking for Cabela's toughest lightweight, *breathable waders *on the market? Here they are. We've taken the best and made them even better by changing the construction of the legs to make them the most rugged and reliable Dry-Plus waders ever. We also put heavy-duty, yet lightweight five-layer fabric on the highest-wear areas - the legs, seat and gaiters - for exceptional durability where you need it most. Top-quality, high-density neoprene booties resist wear and compression for longer life and increased comfort. The neoprene is glued, stitched and taped for complete fusion at the seams and waterproof dependability. Articulated knees provide freedom of motion for easy walking and kneeling. Built-in gaiters roll easily into position and attach to boot laces with a rustproof hook, forming a nearly impervious barrier to gravel and debris. Adjustable waistbelt for added comfort. Ideal for shallow water, warm conditions or drift-boat fishing. Comes with mesh stuff bag. 
Men's regular sizes: S-XL


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

That is the pair I have (Cabela's Bluestream), going on the 2nd year now. They haven't leaked on me, I like the lining so they are easy to get in. Haven't noticed any sweating or moisture literally wearing them from sunrise to sunset. I thought I would try those out. For the price, I figured I could throw them away at the end of the year and buy a new pair every year for the price of Simms or other Gor-Tex waders.

I have been very pleased with them.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

[quote="A $50 pair will get a hole in them just as easy as a $500 pair.[/quote]

Again I'm not saying buy a $500 pair of waders but that quote above isn't a true story.
A cheap pair of waders is a cheap pair of waders for a reason - no different than a cheap rod, shotgun, car or buddy. They are all cheap for a reason, they may meet your needs but quality they are not.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Three Forks™ 420-Denier Featherlight Chest Waders 
Our Three Forks™ Featherlight waders have a new look and improved construction to make your fishing trips even more comfortable. Three Forks™ Featherlight waders are constructed of the same rugged heavy-duty 420-denier nylon that's been coated with PVC to guarantee they'll take lots of punishment and still keep you dry. Elasticized top ensures a snug fit and bib-type construction comes up high on the chest and back and includes a Velcro®-closed pocket for storage. We've reinforced the adjustable suspenders to ensure they'll stay securely in place for many seasons to come. The stockingfoot model features 3mm neoprene feet with an all-new high-density sole for added durability, comfort and protection from the cold and improved seam construction to guarantee you'll stay dry. Felt soles assure positive traction on slippery rocks. For cooler weather, there's a bootfoot model with cleated lug outsole and polyester fleece insulation in the boot. Hip boots are available in an uninsulated bootfoot/felt sole model; insulated bootfoot with cleated lug outsoles; and a versatile stockingfoot hip wader that allows you to wear supportive, form-fitting wading boots while working the water. 

---Here is the information on the waders we are discussing (the 3 forks wader). They are PVC coated nylon, not a breathable wader. The ones that you speak of in your post of course ARE a breathable wader, not the three forks waders, as was asked in the original post question.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Even the very cheapest breathable wader out there will be thousands of times more comfortable than either ballistic nylon waders, neoprene waders, or rubber waders.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good eye flyguy7 !! Thanks for clarifying that !! And, good point !  

I hadn't even noticed we ( I ) was talking about two different types of waders... -)O(-


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I think i am going to go with the Cabelas Three Forks Waders Good price and its backed by there great customer service!


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Definitely be careful of the neoprenes, you can cook in them. I've got a pair of 5MM neoprenes I use for duck hunting and I can break a sweat in them even when the temperatures are well below freezing. Also, if you can get by with waist high you'll do better. In my experience I find that if I can have my torso and upper body free I don't get nearly as overheated as I do in the chest high waders no matter what material they are made of.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think that you will be very unhappy with them Metal_fish. The bluestream breathables aren't that much more and you will be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I finally remembered to check on your link while I was at home (firewall at work won't allow Cabela's) and those waders with the built in boot are the same model I bought.

I loved the price and had just picked out a float tube as well, so I got them. They lasted about a year with moderate use and then they just sprung a leak in the rubber of the boot this March or April. I took them back and got a new pair after giving the service desk my life story. :? 

I've only had the new ones out a couple of times, so I can't tell if they're holding up too well yet. Hopefully tomorrow, I'll get to use them.

Honestly, I wish I would've gotten something breathable.

I typically insulate the hell out of my lower body when I use them to keep me warm enough on my tube. I put on some thermals, sweatpants, and sometimes a pair of PJ bottoms over that. Every time I take them off, my sweats are very muggy and the inside of the waders is slick with humidity. I have to basically pull the legs inside out to the boot (which causes added wear to the seams and where to boot meets the wader) and pull the lining of the boot out, or I'll stick my foot into a soggy boot next time.

If I don't do that whole song and dance after I climb out of them (which is really tedious after a long day), then I have to endure soggy feet and the smell of my old stale sweat from last time. Not pleasant and it probably scares the **** fish away! :lol: 

If you end up buying them, I think that you'll wish you hadn't. It might save you some money, but you still end up wet. 

If I take them off, I have to let my legs air dry before sitting down or I'm left with that not-so-fresh feeling on my lower half until I get home.

I wish I had some breathables.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

I would go with Cabela's Blue Stream wader over the 3 Forks.

Do whatever your budget can afford - but as stated by others, the Blue Streams provide more comfort/performance without paying that much more.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

My Reddington breathables have been awesome.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's the trick that has worked for me. both my neoprene and thin weight's (not breathable). both of them are 7 years old. you have to dry them from the inside out first. pull the legs through ever time, evey day you are done fishing. reinse the inside's out with clean water or lake water if that's all that is avalable,then let the inside dry out. return them to normal to complete the drying.your sweat is salty, salt will decay things much faster than fresh water.(could you imagine owning a salt water boat, and the cleaning you would have to do to it everytime you used it, boat motor especially). as far as comfort, neoprene is very restrcitive, try the thin weight material (not sure what it is called) but they are not breathable and are alot cheaper than the goretex and other brands. I do think you need both, neoprene is second to none in cold weather. I have even wore them Ice fishing when the slush is horible. but they are way way to hot in the summer. short's are the bomb in the heat of the summer, in wyoming streams, nuts crawl right up there. :mrgreen: sorry for the wonderful spelling :rotfl:


----------

